# Computer shuts off, fans continue to run.



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey guys, so I've got an interesting problem. Occasionally, when I shut off my computer, the fans continue to run. Anyone know why this is?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you hold the power button in for around 10 seconds, does it shut all the way down?


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes. And if I hold in the reset button, my hard drives spin up, but nothing else happens.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I was reading up on this. Something is stopping your computer from shutting all the way down. 
Best guess on this is malware. Please see the steps below to make sure you are malware free.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the bios is set to go into standby mode when you just press the power button you have to hold it in until it shuts down,for it to shut down completely
check pnp and apm are enabled in the bios and windows should control the shutdown


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

So I set PnP to On in the bios. It was called PCIPnP though, and I wasn't aware this had anything to do with PCI slots or anything. ??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have never run into it,my asus board just has it as pnp,and in the window on the right it states that when enabled,the bios will control pnp until the operating system boots and then the operating system will take over


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah, that's basically what mine said too.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the power section enable apm


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Under APM Configuration there are these options:

Restore on AC power loss [Power-Off]
PWR Button < 4 seconds [Instant-Off]

Then there are things like power on by pci/pcie devices, external modem, rtc alarm, ps/2 mouse and keyboard.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

on mine
power menu

suspend mode
acpi 2.0
acpi apic


apm configuration
hardware monitor

if you don't have it there 
check for it in windows i don't know what section it is in there,i will ask some one else to reply


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Ah, that's what you were looking for. I have

ACPI Suspent type [S1&S3]
ACPI APIC support [enabled]


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Windows XP supports the following two methods of power management:
•	Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI)
•	Advanced Power Management (APM)

ACPI is the preferred method for controlling power management. When ACPI support is not installed, Windows XP installs APM when any of the following situations occur:

•	The computer appears in the Auto-Enable APM list section of the Biosinfo.inf file. The computer passed APM tests and should work with APM. The APM tab is present and enabled in the Power Options tool in Control Panel.

•	The computer appears in the Disable APM list section of the Biosinfo.inf file. The computer is tested and found to have problems with APM. The APM tab is not present in the Power Options tool in Control Panel.

•	The computer does not appear in either of the lists, and is considered neutral. The computer is not tested for APM support in Windows XP. The APM tab is present in the Power Options tool in Control Panel, but it is not enabled by default. To configure this option:
1.	In Control Panel, double-click *Power Options*.
2.	On the *APM* tab, click *Enable Advanced Power Management Support.*


Microsoft does not recommend enabling APM support on a computer that is not detected as APM 1.2-compliant. If you experience problems after enabling APM support, disable APM, and contact the manufacturer for an updated BIOS. If a computer is a multiprocessor system, Windows XP does not install APM support. 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307525



If you boot into Safe Mode does it display the same results after shutdown?

Which fans are staying running? Open the case and physically look to see which ones stay running.


----------



## Lifeismusic (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, unfortunatly, it doesn't happen everytime. Since I've made this thread, it hasn't happened once, and so I have no way of knowing which or if any of the changes I made have fixed it. I will let you know if it happens again, and I'll also check to see what fans continue to run.


----------

